# New RTS Chancellor announced



## arapahoepark (Aug 18, 2013)

The New Chancellor of RTS is none other than Dr. Ligon Duncan III


Reformed Theological Seminary Appoints Dr. J. Ligon Duncan as New Chancellor


----------



## Edward (Aug 18, 2013)

Interesting. Thanks.


----------

